# Gmail Invites



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 26, 2005)

lets say my friend invites me to gmail, and i create a new gmail id, how many invites would i have? and if 0, when would i get invites, when i send mails to others or when i receive mails from others?


----------



## easternBrain (Dec 26, 2005)

from what i can remember google now gives 100 invites as soon as you sign up. and even if you send 100 invites you'll have 100 more next time you log in.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ Yup...


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Jan 1, 2006)

*CRAZY CRAZY IDEA*

CRAZY IDEA
~~~~~~~~~



hehe, i got a crazy idea few months back, and here it goes....

i have a gmail id lets say abc@gmail.com, i can program a macro which can send gmail invites thro browser clicks all to my own account. so now i can have 100 gmail ids in my mailbox. at my free time, i can create ids for all these invites like abc.1@gmail.com, abc.2@gmail.com, till abc.100@gmail.com

lets say i login to abc.1,  i shud hav 100 invites, im sending these to my self again....

you probably caught my idea....Evil, isnt it?

starting.....
my frnd sends me 1 id
i have 100 invites

i send them to my friends-10 friends, 10 invites each
they create 10 ids each

we all have the same pwd for all accounts, and use similar usernames
my id is abc
my first friend creates abc.1 till abc.10
second friend abc.11 to 20
so i have till abc.100

they send 100 invites within our "3VIL 0RGANIzaT10N" 10 friends 10 each....they create ids like hell

the crux of the ids is that each id nets you 2.616 GB last time i checked....100 ids give 261.6 GB ....

this probably works like the chain letter scheme....

so 100 ids give 100*100 more gmail ids which give 100*100*100*100 ids.........

sounds impossible and overwhelming, but that gives you approx 26 TERA BYTES if you have 10 frnds(including urself) and you do the plans twice... lol

and your "group of frnds" may be even occupying hundreds of google servers for themselves lol, we can put a sticker"gmail server pwned by dheeraj_kumar"  

it may sound crazy, but possible. with the discovery of the gmail drive, you could get a shareable p2p unlimited storage  space called "teh gmail id spamming" brought to your attention by your friendly neighbourhood dheeraj_kumar


----------



## vijay_ratlam (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool Idia...
lol


----------



## tuXian (Jan 1, 2006)

really crazy


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 1, 2006)

brilliant!


----------



## siriusb (Jan 1, 2006)

1. 'captcha', anyone? Even past captcha, I am willing to bet that google has the ability to know of bot-like activity.
2. Google doesn't allocate 2.xx GB in one fell sweep per account. My bet would be that google allocates 10MB increments since they offer max.10MB sized emails. It's probably variable sized, but there you go.


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey, now you don't need any invi's... just open a new google account... and it works on all google pages.... including gmail.... i guess u all wud be aware of it... but still.. i posted


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Jan 1, 2006)

@Ravi+ish

refer *mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8157&topic=1505
" At this time, creating a Google account won't give you automatic access to Gmail."

@siriusb
its been a long time since i registered for a new id, so i dont know if google uses captcha, and i dont know about the alloting 2.61 gb at one go, can someone confirm it for me?


----------



## ishaan (Jan 1, 2006)

dude wats the point of that plan?

u wont upload so much of stuff so fast, so make once account, n upload stuff n den wen u need more, jus make one more account using one of ur invites??

y go thru all that crazy hassle??


----------

